# I want to do a Fantasy But Have No Story



## evolution_rex (Jul 30, 2015)

So, I love fantasy and I've written fantasy shorts, but I'm really trying to write something that's novel-length. The problem is that I have no idea what I want to do. I normally write sci-fi, and I have no problem coming up with science fiction stories, I have tons of stories of the genre I'd love to tell. But I want to get that way with fantasy, but I find my mind drawing a blank.

I can come up with plot lines and concepts, but nothing that I'm passionate about. They all feel uninspired. I know this is a difficult think to give advice on, but anyone know what can help inspire me create a story in fantasy I want to tell? I confess that reading-wise, I've read far more science fiction than fantasy. Could it be that I just need to read more fantasy? Could it be that fantasy may just not be my thing? What kind of stuff got you inspired to tell the stories you wanted to tell?


----------



## skip.knox (Jul 31, 2015)

Given that you have plenty of ideas in SF, why are you trying to do fantasy? If the stories aren't there, then they aren't there.


----------



## evolution_rex (Jul 31, 2015)

Because I enjoy it and feel I could write it well if I had the idea. I'd like to try varying genres and not just stick to sci-fi as well.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jul 31, 2015)

evolution_rex said:


> I confess that reading-wise, I've read far more science fiction than fantasy. Could it be that I just need to read more fantasy?


That would be my guess. Read more fantasy and I'd be willing to bet ideas will come.


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 31, 2015)

I agree with read more fantasy, but I'd also say, maybe you could take one of your ideas from Sci-Fi and try translating it into a Fantasy setting. If that's not possible, I'd say if you really want to write fantasy, pick a simple concept and run with it. Not every fantasy needs to be epic.

Some of the most beloved fantasy stories are simple ones. Take the Princess Bride. At its core is a simple boy meets girl story. The Last Unicorn is a story about a unicorn leaving home to answer the question is she truly the last. 

Maybe because you haven't been exposed to a great amount of fantasy, you have preconceptions of what it should be. Because fantasy runs the whole spectrum just like Sci-Fi. You can have stories that span empires and thousands of years with the fate of existence at stake. Or you can have stories that take place in a two block radius spanning a weekend when some guy's in-laws decide to visit, and the only thing at stake is his sanity.

What themes and concepts do you like to explore? Maybe that's a starting point.


----------



## WooHooMan (Jul 31, 2015)

evolution_rex said:


> I can come up with plot lines and concepts, but nothing that I'm passionate about. They all feel uninspired. I know this is a difficult think to give advice on, but anyone know what can help inspire me create a story in fantasy I want to tell?



Can I borrow some?  I only need a plot line to start and I can work with that.  You kind of have to just find an idea and work with it.  You can't expect to stay passionate and inspired through the entirety of writing a story: you have to take the first step and then run on your own work flow.  "Genius is one percent inspiration, ninety nine percent perspiration" and all that.

Beyond that, my advice is: just hammer-out a few crappy stories to begin with.  Eventually, you'll get better at writing fantasy and get more comfortable with the genre. Then you can write the fantasy stories you dream of writing.


----------



## evolution_rex (Jul 31, 2015)

Penpilot said:


> I agree with read more fantasy, but I'd also say, maybe you could take one of your ideas from Sci-Fi and try translating it into a Fantasy setting. If that's not possible, I'd say if you really want to write fantasy, pick a simple concept and run with it. Not every fantasy needs to be epic.


I've tried, but most of of my stories deal with themes, concepts, and characters that I just don't think would work well in a fantasy setting. For example, my current sci-fi WIP is future nior about a detective who's depressed because his wife and daughter left him to join a Generation Ship because they wanted to do something with their lives that was for the greater good of humanity, and the whole story is about the directionless main character finding direction in his life to do humanity some good. I couldn't find any way to fit those kinds of themes in a fantasy story that interested me.



> Some of the most beloved fantasy stories are simple ones. Take the Princess Bride. At its core is a simple boy meets girl story. The Last Unicorn is a story about a unicorn leaving home to answer the question is she truly the last.


Those are the simple tales I can make plot lines of, but again, they feel uninspired. I think the simple stories can be enjoyable to read and I understand their popularity, but they're not very fun to write in my opinion.


> Maybe because you haven't been exposed to a great amount of fantasy, you have preconceptions of what it should be. Because fantasy runs the whole spectrum just like Sci-Fi. You can have stories that span empires and thousands of years with the fate of existence at stake. Or you can have stories that take place in a two block radius spanning a weekend when some guy's in-laws decide to visit, and the only thing at stake is his sanity.


I can certainly agree with this.


> What themes and concepts do you like to explore? Maybe that's a starting point.


Well, I guess I'll just list the ones I can think of. My stories usually consists of..

1. Usually just one central character OR the story jumps around to independent subplots with different central characters that eventually merge together to tell a story (I fell in love with this style after reading Michael Crichton's _Next_)
2. Characters are deeply damaged or flawed
3. Generally enjoy disturbing readers through surprising violence. I like what violence does to solidify a message.
4. Sometimes atheistic undertones (I generally try to avoid religion, but being an atheist it's hard not to put those things in there)
5. Themes of loneliness, war, death, politics, race, and all the classics.



WooHooMan said:


> Can I borrow some?  I only need a plot line to start and I can work with that.  You kind of have to just find an idea and work with it.  You can't expect to stay passionate and inspired through the entirety of writing a story: you have to take the first step and then run on your own work flow.  "Genius is one percent inspiration, ninety nine percent perspiration" and all that.
> 
> Beyond that, my advice is: just hammer-out a few crappy stories to begin with.  Eventually, you'll get better at writing fantasy and get more comfortable with the genre. Then you can write the fantasy stories you dream of writing.


I think that's good advice, and if you're really interested I can certainly PM you a few. As long credit goes where it's deserved I have no problem sharing ideas, because sometimes they might do better in another person's hands.


----------



## ChasingSuns (Jul 31, 2015)

From the examples that you listed as far as themes go, I would point you towards A Song of Ice and Fire. It hits all of those ideas/themes, and could potentially inspire some more ideas. Other than that, I say just look into different series and see what inspires you. You would be surprised at how many themes can translate from sci-fi to fantasy. I've even read noir-style stories that took place in a fantasy setting. Also, try watching fantasy films. Listen to inspiring music. Surround yourself with things of the genre and something will come eventually if you search enough


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 31, 2015)

Reading fantasy fiction can inspire on structure, characters, and details. But if you really want to open yourself up to being hit by a big fantasy concept, then read about mediaeval/ancient history.

Don't take a course - it'll be too dull. Instead look out for big books filled with lavish photos and illustrations that can draw you in. Watch programs such as _Time Team_. Visit ancient sites and museums. Be open for inspiration, and see if any particular era, issues, topics, start to appeal to you. 

Alternatively - or in addition to the above - play Role Playing Games. That's another reported source of inspiration - not least for character and plot development - that comes from fantasy writers.


----------



## Russ (Jul 31, 2015)

My advice is don't force it, you will write it when you are ready.

Write what you are on fire about now and have enough material to work with.

I often feel the same way about thrillers.  With a background in the military and being a trial lawyer, and many of my friends (and wife) being thriller writers and liking the genre, I often think I could be very strong in that field.  But right now it does not call to me.  If it does later, I will write it.

Until then, fantasy is my passion.

By the by, Michael Crichton really gets on my nerves.

PS- do everything Mr. Turner says as well.  Some very fine advice there.  And read history.  Tons of it.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 31, 2015)

I have a few really great ideas I'm longing to write about. They just need some development, and some tweaking, and some fixing, and the odd change here and there... and then there's all the plot holes.

I ended up writing another story while waiting for my big awesome idea to mature on its own at the back of my head (that's a very slow process btw). At the onset, I wasn't very passionate about it. I didn't quite care. It was just something to do while my mind worked away on my big epos. I did it to improve my writing skills and to see if I had what it took to write a novel.

That worked pretty fine at first. It was a silly little story about a silly little guy being awkward in the countryside. However, as I kept at it, my connection with the character grew and so did my passion for the story.
In the end I had an awesome story that I'd put in blood sweat and tears into and that I'm really proud of - and it started as just a silly idea I didn't quite care for.

The point I'm trying to make is that even if you aren't really invested into the idea from the get go, you will eventually grow into it while you work on it. At least that's my experience. It's happened three times so far.


----------



## Roc (Jul 31, 2015)

I think one of the most difficult things about story ideas is that you have to find one you are utterly passionate about to carry yourself through the arduous process of writing a novel. But, even then, it isn't the worst thing.

I can think of 2 ways that have helped me develop ideas or provided inspiration. 

1) Look at what's already out there. There's a wealth of cliches (it's not always a bad word) that you could utilize in creating an idea. You might take a look at the website tvtropes.org. It can be entertaining and be a stimulus for ideas. 

2) Characters first. I have heard from a lot of people that if you create engaging characters and build on them, a story can sometimes develop under them. After all, enjoying your characters is something that keeps a writer keep on working.

I know these are short, but there wasn't a lot to add from all the great advice people have given you already. Keep reading in the genre. You will find an idea eventually. The great thing about the world of writing — it doesn't care what age you are. You have plenty of time.


----------



## Reaver (Jul 31, 2015)

How about finding a happy medium? Try writing steampunk.  I think it rests neatly in the middle of fantasy and sci-fi.


----------



## evolution_rex (Jul 31, 2015)

Reaver said:


> How about finding a happy medium? Try writing steampunk.  I think it rests neatly in the middle of fantasy and sci-fi.


I've tried space fantasy, but I found that to be even more uninteresting to write because no matter how original I try to make it it still felt like It'd been done before in other space fantasies. I don't have anything against the steampunk genre, but I've always found it a bit too cartoony for me personally.


----------



## skip.knox (Jul 31, 2015)

Perhaps the problem is not ideas, it's characters.

To me, without characters that interest me, no amount of clever ideas are going to carry the story. They might carry a story I would read, but not one I would write.

Your detective person translates nicely into a fantasy setting. I'd love to write a story about a wizard who had the skills and the mission, but who feels adrift, uncertain, morally conflicted.  Many stories trace how the farm boy becomes the wizard. Not many tell of how he spent the rest of his life.

You will notice there's nothing in that about where this person lives, what time period, whether or not there are dragons, and so on. Those are all just ideas, meaningless without a character. Ideas are what you throw at the character.

Just my two shekels.


----------



## WooHooMan (Jul 31, 2015)

evolution_rex said:


> if you're really interested I can certainly PM you a few. As long credit goes where it's deserved I have no problem sharing ideas, because sometimes they might do better in another person's hands.



Sure, pm me, bro.  I've been looking for some prompts but so far, I haven't been too lucky.  I'll take plots wherever I can get them.


----------



## Penpilot (Jul 31, 2015)

evolution_rex said:


> I've tried, but most of of my stories deal with themes, concepts, and characters that I just don't think would work well in a fantasy setting. For example, my current sci-fi WIP is future nior about a detective who's depressed because his wife and daughter left him to join a Generation Ship because they wanted to do something with their lives that was for the greater good of humanity, and the whole story is about the directionless main character finding direction in his life to do humanity some good. I couldn't find any way to fit those kinds of themes in a fantasy story that interested me.



I don't know. When I see this description, I can see a fantasy story in there. To me the heart of the story is "the directionless main character finding direction in his life to do humanity some good". Having that, everything else is just details in which a fantasy setting analogue could be found.

Maybe I'm just easily amused--ooh shiny thing--and not discriminating enough in what I find interesting. 

If the story is not there for you, then it's not there. If you force it too hard, it's not going to be any fun to write, and it'll probably show in the end result.


----------



## valiant12 (Aug 1, 2015)

If you love to write and read Sci fi, maybe you should write scy fi.
If you really want to write fantasy, you should start reading history and historical novels. History is a great inspiration for most genres of fantasy.
You may also read some religious/mythological texts. The supernatural is an important part of the fantasy.
you should also decide which sub genre fantasy you like the most and maybe invent your own.


----------



## evolution_rex (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't think reading history is much of a problem, I've always been very knowledgeable with history. And high fantasy is definitely my favorite.


----------



## L M Rush (Aug 2, 2015)

I had the problem of having the idea, having the world. But just lacking the courage to put it together. I think everyone has at least one story in them, and I'm sure you have one in you. Perhaps a Sci-Fi/Fantasy mix is best for you. There are plenty of fantasy stories with that kind of mixture. Personally I can't write Sci-Fi as it doesn't grasp well with the characters and limits I set on my worlds. Good luck finding something that suits you.


----------



## X Equestris (Aug 2, 2015)

Personally, I've found that creating characters first can be an effective way of setting up a story.  I created two different worlds and plots for each, but neither of those were really clicking with me.  Then I had a character idea( a young woman in a semi-religious military order who's desperately seeking to atone for a horrible mistake from her past), and everything else sort of started to fall into place.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 4, 2015)

evolution_rex said:


> So, I love fantasy and I've written fantasy shorts, but I'm really trying to write something that's novel-length. The problem is that I have no idea what I want to do. I normally write sci-fi, and I have no problem coming up with science fiction stories, I have tons of stories of the genre I'd love to tell. But I want to get that way with fantasy, but I find my mind drawing a blank.
> 
> I can come up with plot lines and concepts, but nothing that I'm passionate about. They all feel uninspired. I know this is a difficult think to give advice on, but anyone know what can help inspire me create a story in fantasy I want to tell? I confess that reading-wise, I've read far more science fiction than fantasy. Could it be that I just need to read more fantasy? Could it be that fantasy may just not be my thing? What kind of stuff got you inspired to tell the stories you wanted to tell?


If you REALLY want to write fantasy, but you have plenty of sci-fi ideas, why not blend the genres? Have a "space fantasy" or a ship full of unarmed scientists that crashes onto a primitive planet. Thanks to their Translator Doohickeys™, they are able to understand both the Groovon Warriors and the Jazpastic Wizards. Captain Kames Jirk, naturally, beds a Groovon lady, which he later finds out is actually a male Groovon, though it's an understandable mistake, as the males are the more flamboyant gender, like peacocks, and also the childbearing gender, like seahorses.

Oh. Sorry. Got a bit carried away there.

So anyway, Captain Jirk and his crew are trained in the ways of the Groovon warrior. When Jazpastic magic makes short work of Jirk's elite force, the Red Shirts, Jirk realizes his Groovon stabbing device is useless against magic. The answer to the world's problem is embedded in his skull—the Translator Doohickey™! Dr. Pocks was trying to tell Jirk that like five chapters ago, but whatever, the end.



So……… now that I ruined the ending, you may want to tell a different story. But yeah, mix sci-fi and fantasy. That was my point.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Aug 4, 2015)

I know I've posted the trailer before (or maybe it was somebody else, and I was just like yeah, awesome, I want a PS4!), but this post-post-apocalyptic game seems to have a good sci-fi/fantasy mix which leans toward fantasy style fighting (monster-hunting) and setting (more green than gray) but with a hint of sci-fi because of the technology.






Oh yeah, and the dinobots.


----------



## evolution_rex (Aug 4, 2015)

As I said before, I personally not a fan of writing fantasy/sci-fi mixes at this point, but I do enjoy reading them. I find coming up with stories for those even more difficult than fantasy.


----------



## CharlestheBaer (Aug 4, 2015)

I think a lot of the people who responded here gave some helpful advice so I will just add on a bit if I could. Since I love to write fantasy, science fiction, and horror, I always love to devour books in those genres. It is helpful to see what other people have written, especially successful ones, and get better acclimated with the landscape of those genres. If you want to get into fantasy, I would suggest reading a lot of fantasy. Make a book list of titles or authors and read a few of them (I would suggest at least five). I always point people to my favorite fantasy author, the late Robert Jordan in his Wheel of Time series, a magnificent example of epic fantasy like non other. I get the popularity of George Martin's a Song of Ice and Fire from the Game of Thrones television series, but personally I enjoyed reading the Wheel of Time ten times more. In fact, I have re-read the Wheel of Time several times! But there are so many influential writers in the genre that can motivate or inspire you. You can go old school and read something like the Piers Anthony Incarnation series, or if you are (were) into D&D read some R.A. Salvatore. Terry Goodkind had a popular series, the Sword of Truth, that also spun off to a television series, and then there is specific more 'niche' fantasy like Stephen Lawhead with his Celtic/Arthurian legend perspectives. The point is, you have to find something that inspires you, but I would earnestly suggest that you do some heavy reading in the fantasy genre before exploring a foray into writing it. I wish you luck!


----------



## Warrioress (Aug 5, 2015)

My personal thought is that if you have a character story you want to tell you could place it in any world. Maybe develop a character you're passionate about, but don't pigeon hole them by what world they're from, then if you have the urge set them in a fantasy setting.  If you like fantasy just choose your favourite aspects of it and combine them into your own thing.

Also I'd say read more fantasy. 


All this has probably already been said but anyway.


----------

